

Web Security Training Platform - kerosen
http://ctf365.com

======
zer0defex
Ugh. I thought we left custom scroll bars and scroll behavior to die with
Flash. I'm tired of choppy scrolling pages with a "pretty" colored scrollbar.

~~~
philtar
Do you have opinions on the actual platform?

~~~
zer0defex
Relax, go have a cig.

~~~
philtar
Hah. I just got off a 14 hour flight when I typed that comment. You have it
spot on.

------
hundchenkatze
I'm getting an invalid cert error. :(

    
    
        The certificate is not trusted because no issuer chain was provided. 
        The certificate is not valid for any server names. 
        The certificate expired on 9/4/13, 6:55 AM. The current time is 3/5/14, 9:29 AM.

~~~
kerosen
Please send an email to support@ctf365.com and the support guys will help you
with. Thanks

------
bsilvereagle
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://ctf365.com)

~~~
kerosen
That is the old one in Alpha. The new site looks way better and detailed. :-)

~~~
aroman
Uh, if it is, that's exactly what I'm seeing on the actual production URL.

~~~
kerosen
your address was from webcahe. Try again
[http://ctf365.com](http://ctf365.com)

------
chim3
Sounds a lot like [https://certifiedsecure.com](https://certifiedsecure.com)

~~~
kerosen
At this moment we haven't purchase any SSL certificates. We'll do when we'll
go live. For some users that uses browsers that forces uses of SSL
certificates they'll get that message.

Thanks

------
mechatronic
The country select box is disabled on the create team form. As a result I
can't create a team.

~~~
kerosen
There is a small UX bug. It's because you didn't set up your country as a
User. First go to your
[http://ctf365.com/users/edit](http://ctf365.com/users/edit) and add your
country there. Then the system automatically will register that country. That
because as a Team Leader you'll fight for the country you came/declare from.
It's Beta, we'll fix that too. :-)

~~~
mechatronic
Thanks - that was it.

------
danielweber
This looks interesting, but I'd really like some background on the project.

------
kerosen
Now it's up and running back. Too many visitors we didn't expect. :-)

------
idrissi
It does not work for me :(

~~~
kerosen
there is some web issues due to the vast amount of visitors. It'll be back
soon. Check it back later. Thanks

